

MultiTail: monitor multiple log files in the same window - alexdong
http://www.vanheusden.com/multitail/examples.html

======
alexdong
I've been looking for a similar app which allows me to display multiple
"watch, mytop, htop, dsstat" at the same time on our big screen so that the
whole team can see it. It'll be great if the settings are saved in some places
so that I don't have to re-type the same command.

~~~
ynoclo
The app you're looking for is called 'screen'. You can set it up to display a
number of split screens in one window, each running a different app like htop.
The settings are saved in ~/.screenrc. Try searching for "screenrc examples"
to get started.

